# Mahindra C35 40 Hour Status Report



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

It was very uneventful for the last 10 hour used. 

I was letting idle just over for 4 hours one day and 6 hours the next day. I was using the C35 to power my new toy the Bearcat 70554 PTO chipper/sheddar while clearing land. 

The tractor had no problems running the chipper, it never bogged down or overheated (the temperature did reach 83 during use). The tractor did 3 1/2 gallons diesel. 

My status report schedule: 50 hour, 75 hour, 150 hour, 250 hour, 500 hour report. 

I hope other new tractors owners will follow my lead and present status reports for thier tractors. Report the good, the bad, and the ugly so every member benefit on the knowledge gathered by new tractor owners.


----------



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

Keep it coming. I like your report. I think you have the right idea.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Great idea Wing!!


My only Q? Whats a new tractor? do they make such a thing???


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

My was about as new as you could get. 

Its a 2004 model that only had .7 hours on it when I bought it. I am a quality engineer by trade and was a certified cummins mechanic back in the early '80s
So I always keep good records on my equipment. 

Damn the 80's didn't seem that long ago, but back then I though being over 40 was old. What a young fool I was..... 
 I 'm sure y'all can relate.....


----------

